# Potential plowing contract's in NJ



## beherit316

Hello fellow Snow management people.

I own a small landscaping and snow plowing business in North Jersey, Union County to be exact.I advertise my company through alot of on-line free advertising places I found on the web.
Occasionally I get calls from big places like most recent BJ's Wholesale club about plowing their lots.
I was wondering if there is anyone in my location that wishes to work with me on some of these big lots I get.I have a 96 f-250 with a 7 1/2 ft plow.These lots that seem to find me are enormous and require more plow trucks to get the job down.

Off coarse I want to negotiate with any future contractor about what he or she wants to be paid so that we are all happy with the figures.I currently have 2 commercial and 14 residential accounts in Union,Morris and Essex Counties.So if anyone is interested contact me.And aslo if there is anyone else out there that is in need of assistance with big lots also contact me.


----------



## Chuck Smith

You came to the right place. I moved this thread to the Networking Forum. We have actually spoken before on the phone, about two years ago, about an account in Union. Sounds like you have grown a little since then. You might want to consider joining SIMA. Go to www.sima.org for more info, or check out the SIMA Forum here for more info.

BJ's is a hard sell. I have bid them before, and was always too high. Good luck.

Welcome to PlowSite 

~Chuck


----------



## beherit316

Chuck Smith,
Were you the gentlemen that was looking for a contractor to plow a couple of beauty parlors or something in my town Union?Your name does ring a bell.
Today I registered for snow management located in PA.From my understanding I think they want you to carry special insurance.I know your organization required it when you contacted me.

By the way did you also contact me awhile back about plowing the First Union banks?There is a First Union bank in my town actual 2 of them, anyway the one near me some contractor was doing and he did suck a bad job on it.He never used any ice control agents on it.I was wondering if he did or actually how can he get away with doing such a poof job on maintaining it?

And Chuck if you got any leads for my company let me know, I still do not carry that insurance nor plan too.Like I said I am a small company, I recently registered my truck commercially this year and had to get commercial insurance.Now I am paying over 3 grand for the poilcy which is outrageous, but then again this is NJ.


----------



## Chuck Smith

Yes, I actually did contact you about a shopping center near 5 corners. I also contacted you about First Unions. I am no longer with Snow Management Group. I will tell you that without the necessary insurance, you will not get any work from them.

I do recall that you were a small contractor. Insurance is a big hurdle in this business, and especially in NJ. That is what drives up the price of plowing.

I will keep you in mind if I hear anything, but, everyone I know requires insurance.

~Chuck


----------



## beherit316

Ok now I remember. I then refereed my buddy from Arden out door maintenance to you.It was a shopping center and another store across the street located in Springfield.
That is the thing with this insurance nonsense, alot of potential customers wont pay the prices you give because they are too high.I think this whole insurance thing is way out of control in NJ.Over the last year i was successful in finding 2 commercial accounts .
1) a small 2 store strip mall
and
2)a good size warehouse in Mountainside.

None of them required insurance nor asked for it.I am hoping to acquire more accounts like that to expand my business and income.

So Chuck tell me, were you able to find someone for both of those accounts 2 years ago?


----------



## Chuck Smith

Certainly. It was not a problem at all. The First Union accounts had multiple contractors interested in them, who submitted bids. The shopping center, I had multiple bids on as well. I contacted you to get another bid. There is no such thing as too many bids.

If I am not mistaken, you also referred me to Dave from Absolute Pond & Lawn Care.

~Chuck


----------



## beherit316

yes Dave is a good friend of mine.We are currently discussing what to do about this BJ's account, I'm at a lose now because it is way too huge and I only have my truck and Dave has his.

Chcuk I've bneen trying to figure out how to post a pic under my name to the right of the forum like others have down.CaRE TO HELP ME OUT ON THIS?


----------



## BRL

Welcome to Plowsite!

"That is the thing with this insurance nonsense, alot of potential customers wont pay the prices you give because they are too high.I think this whole insurance thing is way out of control in NJ.Over the last year i was successful in finding 2 commercial accounts .
1) a small 2 store strip mall
and
2)a good size warehouse in Mountainside.

None of them required insurance nor asked for it.I am hoping to acquire more accounts like that to expand my business and income."

When I read your post saying "I still do not carry that insurance nor plan too.", I assumed you were referring to the higher liabilitiy coverages they require versus the 300 grand, 500 grand or 1 million that most most small contractors carry. But your last post makes it sound like you don't have any liability insurance for your company, or don't have snow plowing covered on that policy? That insurance isn't for your customers, who may, or may not require it. It is for your protection. The reason rates are so high here is because there are thousands of lawyers advertising for potential lawsuits, and people here will sue over anything to get that easy payday. This is not nonsense, this is part of being in business. If I recall correctly, the average cost for a slip & fall case is 15 grand. Are you prepared to make those kinds of payouts potentially by not carrying the necessary insurance? Plowing commercial lots will result in slip & fall cases eventually, no matter how good you manage the snow & ice at those locations.

As far as insurance here in NJ goes, check out Farm Family, since your main business is landscaping. They have the best rates & also provide great service, and understand our needs as far as insurance goes. If you don't find a listing for them in your phone book, try a search here or at Lawnsite.com using "NJ Insurance". In one of those threads someone posted the contact info for the North Jersey agent. Or maybe the Central Jersey office covers your area & their number is 908-782-4028. If you still need help with those big accounts after you get insurance, post again. I know a couple of contractors that may be able to help, but they won't work with you if you don't have insurance.

As far as the Avatar goes, check out this link for help with that:
http://www.plowsite.com/misc.php?s=&action=faq&page=1#avatar

Good luck!


----------



## beherit316

BRL,
Thanks for the info.I called Farm and they gave me a great price on a general liabiltiy policy and commericial auto insurance.I had a commericial auto poilcy and was paying $3163.00 a year.Now I have a business liabilty poilcy with milllion dollar coverage and commericial auto insurance for about $2877.00, talk about good savings.

Well then I guess I can bid on any of the Sima accounts.Chuck if you have anything for my area give me a call.I willl have this policy in effect definately within 2 weeks.


----------



## BRL

When I was first told about FF I found the same differences in pricing, and they understand our biz too, unlike some of the other higher priced insurance companies I had talked to at the time. You had also sent me a private message a few hours before this post saying that it was going to be too costly for you. I hope that this post is the truth and that I can now congratulate you on being insured now. Good luck & hopefully you don't need to use it!!


----------



## NNJSnow

Behrit I'm in North Jersey, Morris County. My boss or myself might be able to help you out for this winter. Please private message me with details on the BJ's etc.


----------



## landman

beherit, drop me a line I'm about 10 mins away and have serviced BJ's in the past and I could tell you all the in's and out's of them. also tell dave I said hi I haven't seen him much since he got married and moved.


----------



## landman

I got a lead on 2 large complexes in Elizabeth by Jersey Gardens mall. If anybody is interested pm me.


----------



## blackhawk

*i think i can help you*

lawn care,

if you need help im in the area(union cty,westfield) contact me at my e-mail [email protected] or i will try to reach out to you.
thanks --joe


----------



## snowdakote

*Contractor who can handle large accts*

Hi, I would be more than happy to work on these larger sites with you as partners. Please call me at 551-206-7870 and we can work out the details.

thank you
Kevin
www.snowprosofnj.com


----------



## snowdakote

Hi please get to me at [email protected] and lets talk. We can handle what you need help with for larger sites..

thank you


----------



## Mick76

snowdakote;1293304 said:


> Hi please get to me at [email protected] and lets talk. We can handle what you need help with for larger sites..
> 
> thank you


Just a heads up, this was posted in 2003 and have probably already found someone.....


----------



## Matson Snow

Mick76;1293322 said:


> Just a heads up, this was posted in 2003 and have probably already found someone.....


:laughing::laughing:...But i do give him an A++ for useing the Search Button and digging up this 8 year old Thread


----------



## csi.northcoast

i don't care who you are ....that's funny !!!


----------



## Rich Graz

I am interested in 2003 sites please PM :laughing:


----------



## Superior L & L

Ohhh pick me, pick me, I want to work for 2003 prices !


----------



## Matson Snow

Superior L & L;1303990 said:


> Ohhh pick me, pick me, I want to work for 2003 prices !


I would love to work for 2003 Prices....Because 2011 Prices Look Aweful....


----------



## swtiih

certainly 2003 fuel prices were less


----------

